# Housing allowances



## melissasmith25 (Nov 24, 2012)

Re they typically paid to the employee or straight to the landlord?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends on the individual company policy and if your company insists on being mentioned on a tenancy contract or not. For example, I get my housing paid to me, whereas my husbands company is co-mentioned on our tenancy contract and they pay the landlord directly in one lump sum upfront.


----------



## melissasmith25 (Nov 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> It really depends on the individual company policy and if your company insists on being mentioned on a tenancy contract or not. For example, I get my housing paid to me, whereas my husbands company is co-mentioned on our tenancy contract and they pay the landlord directly in one lump sum upfront.


Thank you! We got the answer. They will pay him directly.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I also work for one of the rare companies that pays the employee the housing allowance (1/12th of annual allowance with salary) if required - or the balance of the allowance if you go the company housing route. 
Most of my colleagues don't choose to get the cash as rent is typically paid in advance for one year so unless you have a lot of cash already in the bank or want a bank loan going through your employer is often a better option if it is available.


----------

